# حصريا قارىء الكتب الالكترونية فى اخر اصداراته Adobe Reader 10.0



## engmmt (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الرائع Adobe Reader 10.0

يعتبر هذا البرنامج افضل البرامج فى قراءة الكتب الالكترونية , هو البرنامج الوحيد القادر 
على فتح الملفات الالكتونية بصيغة pdf .
زيستخدم هذا البرنامج لاستعراض والبحث والطباعة من الكتب الالكترونية.















للتحميل اضغط 

هناااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Omar Sawalha (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور
لكن هل تستطيع ايجاد نسخة .jar


----------



## engmmt (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engmmt (27 ديسمبر 2010)

لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى


----------



## engmmt (6 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يالغلآ و نفع بك

ولا حرمك الآجر , و في رعآية الله*​


----------



## engmmt (8 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم يا شباب*​


----------



## engmmt (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب


----------



## engmmt (11 يناير 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،*​


----------



## engmmt (14 يناير 2011)

لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى


----------



## abualikojor (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب


----------



## hanyronaldo (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SHABAN FATHEY (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (7 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز ... الرابط لايعمل وفيه عبارة :
*تم حذف الملف لمخالفته حقوق الطبع والنشر

نرجو اعادة الرفع من سيرفر المنتدى
تقبلوا تحياتنا
*​


----------



## engmmt (17 مارس 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،​*


----------



## engmmt (2 أبريل 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،*​


----------



## engmmt (12 أبريل 2011)

*DOWNLOAD*​


----------

